

NGen Express: Paring quality designers with simple/low budget projects - nopal
http://www.ngenworks.com/blog/ngen-express/

======
nopal
I for one am very exited by the potential of this service!

I'm a developer who can't design, but I do have an attention to detail and an
appreciation for well-designed sites. This service is right up my alley. It
looks like nGen Works will take care of finding the designers, which is the
really hard part for me. The "name brand" designers that I know are way out of
my price range, and I'm not sure where to find less expensive quality
designers. Hopefully this service will solve that problem.

I very much look forward to seeing pricing and the work of their designers!

